# VW t-shirt designs...



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

i currently work as a graphic designer... and more specifically i design t-shirts. I see a lot of shirt designs that are vw related and would like to see if i could break into the market a bit.
But i want to know what people want to see, or have seen that they would like to see again... any ideas or themes for t-shirts!
if you are interested or have any ideas or themes let me know. I have a few of my own, based on what i haven't seen and always wanted to, but i want to know what others really want.
PM me with anything!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: VW t-shirt designs... (MyCarIsRed)*

BUMP.


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: VW t-shirt designs... (MyCarIsRed)*

Please do something for b3/b4 passats if you could. There is nothing out there right now, and I know if you did something that a bunch of people would buy them.


----------



## kent aus kanada (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: VW t-shirt designs... (vdubb3dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubb3dan* »_Please do something for b3/b4 passats if you could. There is nothing out there right now, and I know if you did something that a bunch of people would buy them

x2


_Modified by kent aus kanada at 12:49 PM 5-15-2006_


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: VW t-shirt designs... (kent aus kanada)*

other things i haven't really seen are for cabriolets and roccos... is there any interst in that?


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: VW t-shirt designs... (MyCarIsRed)*

I'm sure the cabrio and rocco guys would love some t-shirts of their own. You could do a cabby shirt that says go topless or something. Just a thought.


----------



## l3L4ZN (Mar 6, 2006)

Im making a shirt with my dog on it...the front will have his face and says "This is my dog ZeuS" and on the back ill have a pic of my dogs A$$ and say "This is my dogs A$$"
My dog is a Sherpi/ Golden Retr. mix
Little to over board or just right? Oh and 1 more thing mr T shirt guy....can u make a VW dog collar for my dog. Hes been really wanting 1 for awhile now seeings he always with me when im driving the dub.


_Modified by l3L4ZN at 7:19 AM 5-16-2006_


----------



## Teufelhunde (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (l3L4ZN)*

I think it would be phat to see this on a t-shirt.
Someone on this site made these from real pics iirc.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Teufelhunde)*

how about some A3 golf love??


----------



## l3L4ZN (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: VW t-shirt designs... (MyCarIsRed)*

MyCaRiSReD is "Ze Man" guys....hes very helpful and willing. Dont hesitate on these T-Shirts you dub lovers. Post as many pics as u can so he can gather more info for the Ts. TIA guys








Oh great pics..love the designs.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: VW t-shirt designs... (l3L4ZN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l3L4ZN* »_MyCaRiSReD is "Ze Man" guys....hes very helpful and willing. Dont hesitate on these T-Shirts you dub lovers. Post as many pics as u can so he can gather more info for the Ts. TIA guys








Oh great pics..love the designs.

thanks for the BUMP! I've been looking through my lot of busted cars and was thinking of doing a "project car" theme for one... and another based on an old porsche poster i have with all the generations of the vw. i think it could be pretty cool. like a mk5 up front fading back to a mk1 or something... could be pretty cool. I like the pictures up top, but to keep the costs down i have to keep it to 1 or 2 colors.


----------



## -ViTaLiK- (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_how about some A3 golf love??









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yup.


----------



## Teufelhunde (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_how about some A3 golf love??










I shall agree. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VdubsPornoStar (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (l3L4ZN)*

Funny haha!!!!!


----------



## wolfsburged. (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: VW t-shirt designs... (vdubb3dan)*

X 3


----------



## MKIV_GTI_1.8T (May 30, 2005)

*Re: VW t-shirt designs... (MyCarIsRed)*

how about t-shirts designed for every dubber. I am talking about the VW Motorsport logo ones


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: VW t-shirt designs... (MKIV_GTI_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIV_GTI_1.8T* »_how about t-shirts designed for every dubber. I am talking about the VW Motorsport logo ones

because there may be some sort of legal restrictions on using the "VW" symbol for profit, i'm gonna keep my distance from that for a while until i get a better understanding of the limitations.


----------



## psc0425 (Apr 22, 2006)

what about that little "devil" thing I saw in the GTI tv-ads? What the hell is that?


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (psc0425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psc0425* »_what about that little "devil" thing I saw in the GTI tv-ads? What the hell is that?

The fast?


----------



## SPChooten337 (Apr 23, 2006)

What about Mr. Bubble head making different car manufatorers bend over like a stick man with the Honda Emblem for a head


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: VW t-shirt designs... (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_other things i haven't really seen are for cabriolets and roccos... is there any interst in that?

Cabriolet's and Scirocco's. mmm since I have both, yes, I'd at least be interested http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Teufelhunde (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (SPChooten337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SPChooten337* »_What about Mr. Bubble head making different car manufatorers bend over like a stick man with the Honda Emblem for a head

Cute.
Too bad most hondas rape vw's.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Teufelhunde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Teufelhunde* »_Cute.
Too bad most hondas rape vw's.









BLASPHEMY!!!


----------



## psc0425 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (wickedfast87gti)*

i thought it was the evil!


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (psc0425)*

I saw a shirt with a naked chick with just three little VW symbols covering three areas. I thought it was a pretty sweet shirt.


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (wickedfast87gti)*










A Mr. Bubblehead shirt would be sweet too. Or maybe w/ Otto Bahn (the Fahrvergnugen guy)


----------



## Teufelhunde (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_BLASPHEMY!!!


----------



## onemanclan (May 21, 2006)

*Re: VW t-shirt designs... (MyCarIsRed)*

How about something that compares the TDI with the current misguided Hybrid trend...
TDI the Hybrid Killer!


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: VW t-shirt designs... (onemanclan)*

How about *.:R*


----------



## l3L4ZN (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Teufelhunde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Teufelhunde* »_
Cute.
Too bad most hondas rape vw's.









a message brought to you by VW: You are officaly ignored but all of VORTEXX!


----------



## Teufelhunde (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (l3L4ZN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l3L4ZN* »_a message brought to you by VW: You are officaly ignored but all of VORTEXX!

Yeah..










_Modified by Teufelhunde at 3:57 PM 5-28-2006_


----------



## SPChooten337 (Apr 23, 2006)

bump


----------



## n4rkr (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: (SPChooten337)*

something for the 20th AE's ....maybe an original GTI and the 20th together would be cool.


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (SPChooten337)*

here is some stuff to do.








this is someones car in the tex gallery i dunno who.








And a mk1.


----------

